# Loosing traction and ABS



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The code points to the right front wheel. I think most likely it's the wiring going from the wheel to the main part of the car. That wire flexes with each bump or turn. After awhile, it will break.

The skid is probably the system reacting to the loss of signal before it figures out it's a failure.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd look at the wiring and the wheel speed hub on the right front wheel.


----------

